# Hello from N.C.



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome. It's always good to see more Tarheels in this forum. I'm sure we can get together at a shoot and have some fun.

Matt


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Lots of shoots around you. Got to the CCAA website in my signature for all the info. We (Neuse River Bowhunters) are in the Clayton/Garner area. You can come shoot with us anytime you want. Darrell.


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

welcome to AT:thumbs_up


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk from a fellow NC'er


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk C.R. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## henman (Dec 26, 2005)

Welcome, from another N.C. archer.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

There is the Ft. Bragg Bowhunters club off 87 N. just past Spring Lake and the Rockfish bowhunters club. They have a new range But I'm not sure where it is. I move to Goldsboro from Hope Mills last year. Check out the Archery Clinic on Hope Mills Road. It isi off Raeford Road in Hope Mills. They shoot every Friday night.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Well if you are shooting a Mathews and you live in Harnett County, then you probably got it from the Bowsmithe in Dunn. You should check out Cape Fear Archery in Lillington. Tell Robert that Chad sent you. 
Also, please feel welcome to come out to some of the local 3-d action that nccrutch was talking about. If you are looking for field archery, contact Jarlicker or Macaholic here on AT, they have an awesome range in Durham. If you are looking to shoot some spots, those guys will point you in the right direction also.

But mostly, welcome to Archery Talk...

I live in Raleigh, if you need anything, just ask.


----------



## kbowshooter (Jul 18, 2003)

Welcome,

If you're interested in spot shooting check out this website. [U
RL="http://www.ncfaa-archery.org"]http://www.ncfaa-archery.org[/URL]


----------

